# Questran



## Shelleydoo (Oct 22, 2002)

Has anyone taken imodium while taking questran? I didnt know if that was harmful or not. I have been taking imodium for 6 months now. I take it almost every day. Now my doctor wants me to take Questran (a small dose). What if I still have diarrhea, is it still okay to take imodium?


----------



## Jenn24 (Aug 20, 2002)

I take Cholestyramine (a form of Questran) everyday, but I still get my 'nervous days' every once in a while. I do take immodium then. Nothing bad has happened to me, no side effects or anything (as of yet).I remember, however, my doc told me not to take other meds within 4 hours of taking Cholestyramine, because it may make the other meds less effective (ie birth control). Jenn


----------



## D060269M (Jan 14, 2002)

I too have taken Imodium whilst taking Questran and it hasn't caused me any problems


----------



## michellervt (Oct 7, 2002)

I just started Questran (adding it to PAxil, Librax and calcium). Does anyone know how it works? Any precautions?


----------



## Shelleydoo (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks for sharing your results! I feel better now!


----------



## Shelleydoo (Oct 22, 2002)

Initially my doctor prescribed me to take 1 scoop fifteen minutes before eating. (three times a day). Due to it causing me constipation, I had to decrease my dose to 1/2 scoop once or twice a day. I mainly have a diarrhea problem, but if I take something that causes constipation, my stool will be formed (not hard and dry) and I have SEVERE cramping while trying to use the bathroom. The cramping is almost worse than labor pains! So my body doesnt know what it likes or wants to do!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

I have taken Immodium with Questran, I stopped taking the Questran as it was giving me abdominal pain. (stopped in August) I had no problems with taking the 2 meds within a short time of each other. Calcium and flaxseed seems to be doing what the Questran did. Most of the time if I do not eat something like cereal or veggies I am OK.Today was not a OK day as yesterday I ate Cheerios.Char


----------



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

I now take the pill colestid, I just couldnt stand drinking that powder. The taste was enough to make me sick. I never could get the right dosage in the powder, I either took to much and couldnt have a bowel movement if my life depended on it or I wasnt taking enough and was still having some diarrhea. With the pill I do sooooo much better!!!!! What it does is bind the extra bile (its the extra bile that causes the water type diarrhea) so since it soaks this up and binds it together the results are nice formed stools. I have crohns and maybe ibs and this works great for diarrhea. I have been on it for months but it took about three weeks for me to see my best results. It has helped me so much that Im now only having to take one pill a day and thats starting to be to much, so Im going to cut it down to 1 pill every other day. You cant break the pills in half. My doc told me 4 pills equals a scoop. You really should give this a try.But I would ask for the pills, its a lot easier to take if your away from home. Plus my doc told me with this (powder or pills) they never get in the blood stream which I really like that. I tried everything and this was the only thing that helped me and gave me back a life. If you take other meds. my doc said to take them 2 hours before or 4 to 6 hours after. And be sure to take them at least 1 hour before you eat cause 15 mins. or 30 is not I repeat is not enough time for it to get to your gut and start working before the food gets there. Good Luck!!!!!


----------

